# Se secan baterías de gel de luz de emergencia



## walejandro2009 (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola, estuve revisando y no encontré un tema referido al problema que tengo. 

Tengo varias luces de emergencia, de las de tubo fluorescente, y de distinta marca. El problema que me afecta se sucita con dos de ellas, y justamente de la misma marca y modelo.

El problema que tienen (todas llevan bateria de gel de 6 volts) es que al cabo de un tiempo, se seca la bateria y ya no funciona la luz de emergencia.

Primero pensé que podían ser de una partida vieja, y por tanto las baterias ya estuvieran mal de entrada. Pero puse baterías nuevas y sigue pasando lo mismo: se secan en menos de dos meses que estén conectadas a la red, y ya no funcionan. 

Lo cierto es que tengo varias de otras marcas, y ninguna de ellas me ha traido este inconveniente, llegando en algunas incluso, a durar la bateria más de dos o tres años.

Evidentemente descartado el fallo de algún componente del circuito de recarga (por pasar lo mismo en ambas luces de la misma marca, y por ser practicamente nuevas) estuve midiendo y creo haber encontrado la razón del problema, y es que en ambos equipos, la tensión de carga se va... tan alto como lo permita la fuente!!! por tanto en conexión continua, logicamente evapora el electrolito hasta que no funciona más...

Y lo que preciso si por favor alguien me puede pasar algun circuito sencillo que pueda intercalar entre el conexionado a la batería, para que me limite la tensión y así lograr que la bateria no se arruine, para no tener que comprar luces nuevas (estas son nuevas, pero no van!!!), lo que me parece un despropósito siendo que el unico problema que tienen es que no "cortan" la corriente de carga a la tensión requerida para la bateria de gel de 6 volts.

De paso, menciono la marca y el modelo de estas luces, para que otros no se ensarten como yo: son INTERELEC modelo INTER 300. Llamé a servicio tecnico de la fabrica, y me dijeron que nadie se había quejado de esta falla... y quedaron en llamarme a ver qué resolvían... y hace rato y no tengo una solución. Sin embargo, hablando en una casa de electricidad que vende este tipo de productos (que no fue quien me las vendió) me comentó que ellos tenian detectado este problema y por tanto no comercializaban más este producto de esa marca.


Bueno, agradezco las respuestas desde ya.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 14, 2012)

hola,imagino que tendras un grupo de 5 baterias en serie de 1,2v cada una,lo primero es que cada bateria recargable tiene un voltage maximo de carga continua,averigua cual es (orientate por las dimenciones de la bateria si estas no tienen etiquetas) y con un simple divisor de tencion para esa tencion con la potencia adecuada en las recistencias lo solucionas.(yo lo solucione hace años de otra marca...)saludos.

PD: tonto de mi acabo de leer que es una sola de gel,yo la sustituiria por una de ni-cd y pondria en practica lo que te dije...saludos y disculpa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2012)

En la página 22 del datashett del Lm317 tenés un cargador para 6 V -->* Current Limited 6V Charger*

Saludos !


----------



## walejandro2009 (Ago 14, 2012)

Gracias muchachos...  pensé en usar un LM317 pero no sabía que directamente trajera el pdf una aplicación para 6 volts... les comento que mientras estuve estudiando el circuito... no es que se vaya a la tensión de alimentación en vació... de hecho tiene un circuito con un 8050 y un par de diodos (uno de ellos un zener de 7,1 volts) pero lo que ocurre es que la tensión llega sin carga a 7,90 volts... y por lo que pude ver en los datos impresos, para carga continua una bateria de gel 6 volts 4 amp hora, tiene que tener un rango para carga constante de 6,75 a 6,90 volts, y de carga intermitente hasta 7,50 volts...

se me ocurrió una "chanchada" que si funciona seria un golazo por lo fácil... ponerle un diodo en serie a la alimentación de recarga, de manera tal que los 7,90 en vacio se convertirian en 7,20 y ya con una mínima corriente que circule, estariamos muy cerca de los 6,90 de los que habla la especificación de la batería... eso sí, tendria que poner (supongo) algun diodo de al menos 3 amp por las dudas cuando funcione el circuito con la bateria totalmente descargada (como por ejemplo luego de un corte de luz prolongado).

Si no va, pensaba en jugar con el valor del zener, o directamente eliminar ese circuito y reemplazarlo por la aplicación del LM317.

Qué opinan?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2012)

Creo que le valor de "flote" debería ser de 7,1 Vdc MÁXIMO


----------



## walejandro2009 (Ago 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que le valor de "flote" debería ser de 7,1 Vdc MÁXIMO


Gracias, después les cuento como anduvo esto...

saludos!!!


----------



## zopilote (Ago 15, 2012)

Por que no colocas unas fotos del interior de la luz de emergencia, para saber que tipo de cargador tienes en ellas, asi poder debatir con mas seguridad.


----------



## walejandro2009 (Ago 16, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> Por que no colocas unas fotos del interior de la luz de emergencia, para saber que tipo de cargador tienes en ellas, asi poder debatir con mas seguridad.



en cuanto pueda lo hago. Mientras les comento que el resultado con el diodo en serie ha sido muy satisfactorio, luego de 8 horas de conexion a la red, la tension en bornes de la bateria està en 6,78 volts, lo cual entra dentro del rango aceptable plenamente. 

Ahora estoy ensayando una prueba mas prolongada, de al menos 24 horas seguidas de conexiòn, donde supongo que ya estarè cerca del limite de tension para conexion continua. si me da como lo sospecho, problema resuelto...

igualmente para mi la causa es que el zener de 7.1 volts que trae el circuito originalmente, no esta funcionando correctamente, acabo de medir tension en sus bornes y me da 7,55 volts...

sin embargo como diodo mide correctamente, ¿puede ser que un zener no regule correctamente, sin estar "fundido"?


----------



## powerful (Ago 16, 2012)

walejandro, estas seguro que el zener es de 7.1V , sabía que 6.8V sube a 7.5V (1N4737A a 1W)



Walejandro2009, cual es el código del zener de 7.1V .


----------



## walejandro2009 (Ago 16, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> walejandro, estas seguro que el zener es de 7.1V , sabía que 6.8V sube a 7.5V (1N4737A a 1W)
> 
> 
> 
> Walejandro2009, cual es el código del zener de 7.1V .



Más facil que eso, la plaqueta está original y directamente dice que ahi va un zener de 7,1 volts... ni siquiera lo saqué, por tanto tampoco tengo el codigo. No te olvides que tengo dos luminarias con exactamente el mismo problema.... y las dos intactas.
Igual si lo que me decis es correcto, entonces para un zener de teoricos 7,1 sería normal que pase a 7,55 volts??? yo siempre pensé que dentro  de los parametros de corriente del fabricante, el valor sería el especificado con un error mucho menor...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2012)

walejandro2009 dijo:


> Más facil que eso, la plaqueta está original y directamente dice que ahi va un zener de 7,1 volts... ni siquiera lo saqué, por tanto tampoco tengo el codigo. *No te olvides que tengo dos luminarias con exactamente el mismo problema.... y las dos intactas.*
> Igual si lo que me decis es correcto, entonces para un zener de teoricos 7,1 sería normal que pase a 7,55 volts??? yo siempre pensé que dentro  de los parametros de corriente del fabricante, el valor sería el especificado con un error mucho menor...



he visto lotes de mercaderia defectuosa, de fabrica, con componentes mal soldados, de el valor equivocado.


----------



## walejandro2009 (Ago 17, 2012)

Mmmm. bueno, habria que sacarlo entonces. Mientras te comento que con ya casi 36 horas de conexion continua, con la reformita de poner en serie el 1N5404 me está dando en bornes de la bateria 6.96 volts, apenas un poco por arriba de lo especificado para carga continua por el fabricante (era de 6,75 a 6.90) y bastante por debajo de los 7,50 de carga no continua. Veremos si llega al limite de los 7,20 "calculados" originalmente. 

Me voy a fijar los datos del diodo, y si me hago un rato subo algunas fotos de la plaqueta. Lastima porque es un circuito bastante completito, con tres indicadores, un led rojo indicador de carga, otro verde de bateria con buen nivel de carga, y otro más amarillo indicador de carga baja.

Me dejaste pensando con lo de los componentes equivocados... hasta ahora siempre me pasó que si no andaba era por un componente en mal estado.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2012)

EL TEMA  es que un diodo en serie te da 0,7 v de caida si hay consumo, o sea si hay corriente de carga.
a medida que la bateria este bien cargada la caida se reducira.

o si la bateria es muy buena , nuevita y pituca tendra poca Ri  >>>> una vez cargada no habra consumo, de a poquito seguira subiendo y estropeandose.

lo solucionas (si queres mantener lo de el diodo ) generando una carga continua, digamos un led en // a la bateria.
PERO  como el cargador debe ser muy suave, quitas corriente de carga.

hace lo debido y chau.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 17, 2012)

Amigo walejandro2009, el problema NO son las baterias, sino el sistema de gestion de carga.
Normalmente cuando el equipo esta en reposo, permanentemente mantiene las bateria(s) a su plena carga.
Las mismas sufren estres debido al proceso. El secreto consiste en un ciclo de carga-pausa-descarga-pausa.
Una solucion consiste en utilizar doble conjunto de baterias,  para asegurar autonomia obviamente, ya que mientras una permanece con carga plena, la otra se encuentra en proceso inverso. La desventaja se refleja en mayor complejidad y por lo tanto, un costo mayor del equipo.


----------



## walejandro2009 (Ago 17, 2012)

lo saco al zener y me fijo la característica. de ultima si llega a ser el que corresponde, puedo probar con 7,0 o 6.9 a ver qué pasa...

saludos





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo walejandro2009, el problema NO son las baterias, sino el sistema de gestion de carga.
> Normalmente cuando el equipo esta en reposo, permanentemente mantiene las bateria(s) a su plena carga.
> Las mismas sufren estres debido al proceso. El secreto consiste en un ciclo de carga-pausa-descarga-pausa.
> Una solucion consiste en utilizar doble conjunto de baterias,  para asegurar autonomia obviamente, ya que mientras una permanece con carga plena, la otra se encuentra en proceso inverso. La desventaja se refleja en mayor complejidad y por lo tanto, un costo mayor del equipo.



esto lo entiendo... pero yo voy a prueba y error. Como dije al principio, tengo varias luminarias, cada una con su tubo fluorescente, plaqueta y bateria por separado. Seràn 9 en total, de las cuales con las unicas que tengo problema por la bateria que dura dos meses, es por las dos que tengo de la misma marca... las otras? acabo de cambiar la bateria de una, el tubo ya està medio agotado, y la bateria tiene fecha del año 2005... y hasta hace un mes andaba correctamente esta luminaria... y estuvo conectada todos esos años... 
gracias igualmente por la explicación, no conocía esta forma de mantener carga permanente.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2012)

walejandro2009 dijo:


> , y la bateria tiene fecha del año 2005...* y hasta hace un mes andaba correctamente esta luminaria..*. y estuvo conectada todos esos años...
> gracias igualmente por la explicación, no conocía esta forma de mantener carga permanente.
> 
> saludos



en general es un error  cuando dicen eso , por que muchas veces no la prueban correctamente 

creen que por que la desenchufan y se prende (prueba de 2 minutos)  "andaba correctamente" .

es imposible que esa bateria de el 2005 funcione "correctamente " 7 años despues.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

tras corte reciente de luz (tres dias) mi luz de emergencia no duraron mas de 10 minutos ¡¡¡
hoy le puse agua destilada (seguí la guiá de dosme), y caray ¡¡¡ luego de una carga de 3 horas la luces duraron 35 minutos¡¡ o sea que mejoro ¡¡ si bien las baterías no son del 2005 ,al parecer si funciona ¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2012)

vos sabes cuanto dura una "bateria nueva".

ahora vos la "levantaste" , claro, de no tener liquido a tenerlo.
pero dale, hacele un seguimiento , probala una vez por semana y contame en 2 meses.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

eso es lo pienso hacer fer ,porque no quiero que en otro corte de luz me pase lo que me paso,de todas formas me voy a comprar un generador ya que perdí mucho dinero en carne que tenia en el frizzer.
lo que mas bronca me dio fue que fui mezquino y no repartí la carne entre mis vecinos que pudieron aprovechar,
estuve flojo hay.pero lo echo echo esta,cuando me di cuenta me sentí muy mal ,y le recrimine a la lemur por no darme la idea,ella cambien estuvo muy mal ,pero ninguno de los dos nos dimos cuenta ,*semos malas personas*


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2012)

por eso no te hagas problema mi lemur.
al final no sos mas que humano.
sentite mal  ( y mejoras) si ves que el resto de las personas a tu alrrededor son mejores y harian lo mismo .
pero te aseguro que no es asi.

igual, antes de tirarla hasta es mejor darsela a los gatos.

pero de nuevo te digo: no te calentes:

tus vecinos tenian luz ??? 

PD: si, para la casa de uno un generador es buena opcion , pero fijate bien como y donde lo pones, hace ruido y larga gases, tene eso en cuenta por que luego de un par de cortes te lo afanan .
y es de dar un consumo muy justo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

nadie tenia luz,fue un problema de la red de media tensión,
por los afano lo pensé,lo dejo adentro de casa y cuando aga falta lo saco para afuera,o sino tengo que hacerle una ''casita'' para el generador,mas un buen tanque de combustible por si las dudas ,
la verdad me dolió ,habiendo tantos niños en el barrio y comedores donde podrían haber aprovechar


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2012)

por lo menos lo pensaste , te dolio, aprendiste para la proxima.

a uno la vida lo hace "cerrado" y a veces no te das cuenta, quedate tranquilo, el pensarlo asi hara que la proxima estes mas atento a las posibilidades.

un abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

gracias fer ¡¡¡        palabras que reconfortan,hacen muy bien 
otro abrazo


----------



## walejandro2009 (Ago 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> MENTIRA MENTIRA  Y MAS MENTIRA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> estoy cansado de escuchar eso.
> no es asi.
> ...



la tenia en uso en mi taller como luz de emergencia, al menos una vez al mes se cortaba la energia, si bien tengo que reconocer que no duraba las 4 horas que correspondia, una hora y media a dos venia durando, lo cual era suficiente para la mayoria de los cortes. 

Aprovecho para aclarar algo por unica vez, ya que soy nuevo en este foro. yo no tengo por costumbre ni exagerar ni mucho menos mentir ( de hecho una afirmaciòn como esta la considero un insulto). SI NO SÉ DE ALGO , NO OPINO!!! PRIMERO PREGUNTO Y ME INFORMO, Y LUEGO CALIFICO SI CORRESPONDE. Y como minimo,  lo mismo pido por parte de los demàs.

No tengo ni necesito, teniendo màs de 30 años de experiencia en electronica, necesidad alguna de reconocimiento... simplemente relato los hechos tal cual son, con el detalle que permita a quien tenga que leer la nota, sacar las conclusiones lo mas cercanas posibles a la realidad. Tengo cuidado en usar un tono amable, y considerado para quien lea lo que escribo, que siempre pienso como una persona con un minimo de educacion y respeto por los demàs.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2012)

DISCULPAME  tenes razon, pero te aclaro y es algo que ya lo puse otras veces (aunque no tenes por que saberlo, por eso te repito :  DISCULPA) _

muchas veces que escribo NO me refiero a una persona en particular, como en este caso, que obviamente no te conozco , si me refiero a en general :
voy a que esa frase la escuche mil veces:
"funcionaba bien " .
y cuando pregunto la probaban como dije unos minutos.

comence la frase con una no muy acertada palabra: MENTIRA  la cual suena a que te lo digo a vos , pero NO  iba a vos, si iba a las muchisimas veces que me lo han dicho.

para mi una bateria de estas de plomo acido de luz de emergencia , de las muchisimas que pasaron por mi vida (ojala hubiesen sido mujeres   ) , pero no duran mas de 3 o 4 años y eso siendo de las mejores .

por eso veo que decias que tenian 7 años , pues en general , la gran mayoria de la gran mayoria ........no durarian nada .

ni hablar de años, hay muchisimas que .......mira, :
edificios NUEVOS, compran las luces en once o en una casa de electricidad de medio pelo, luces de emergencia marca pirulo, y ni un año duran, ya de nuevas no duran ni 3 horas y al año no prenden ni un rato .

por eso te digo:
no estoy diciendo que seas mentiroso , seria tonto de mi parte  decirlo y aunque lo diga NO TE CONOZCO asi que seria una mentira mia, solo te digo que esa frase en general :
es mentira y por desconocimiento , por no probarlas bien .

a vos en particular :
disculpame de nuevo.

ahora, lo que a vos te paso : de una bateria de este tipo que dure 7 años y aun duraba 2 horas:
es un milagro.

EDIT:  corregi el mensaje anterior y sonaba  personal pero deje el sentido de loq ue queria decir.
te mando un saludo .


----------



## thenot (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola amigos..

Yo hace un par de años que vengo con este problema en unas lamparas de emergencia.. las baterías duran un par de meses y mueren supongo que por mala carga.. y hace tiempo pensaba en hacer un circuito que las cargara de forma correcta y al ver este tema me decidí a hacerlo. Pensaba hacerlo con unos comparadores (2, uno para establecer voltaje máximo de carga y otro para el mínimo, para que empiece a cargar) y según las salidas de estos ver si cargar o no la batería y se me había ocurrido decidir con un flip flop.. bueno la cosa es que estaba investigando (no e estudiado nunca electrónica así que cualquier cosa debo leer y leer) y entre eso me pille con esta imagen (no tenia idea que el 555 era tan simple por dentro...)..





Y dije san 555 tengo todo lo que necesito en este CI, así que me puse a diseñar un circuito y anda muy bien para lo que lo quiero hacer, al parecer... (pensé hacerlo con un pequeño pic, pero encontré que era mucho para esto).
ahora lo que os quería consultar es sobre los valores de carga de estas baterías...

Desde que voltaje hay que empezar a cargarlas? (según encontré de 6.75 volts)
Hasta que voltaje hay que cargarlas? (según pille hasta 7.2~7.5 volts)

Están bien esos valores? Busque bastante y solo pille eso, aunque no me da confianza, o quizás no use las palabras correctas para buscar dicha información.

Bueno espero me respondan... cuando tenga esos valores subiré lo que tengo planeado hacer y ahí podrán decirme estay puro peinando huevos XD o me apoyan y me guían como puede quedar mejor el circuito, ya que como digo soy un autodidacta y puede que cosas técnicas las este pasando por alto.

Saludos.

PD: decidí hacer el circuito ya que no pille ningún circuito que deje de cargar la batería cuando se alcance los valores de carga máxima.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2012)

2 cosas.

1 -- fijate que hoy dia las baterias de este tipo son muy malas, podes encontrar baterias de estas que te ls venden como nuevos y nada que ver.
una bateria de 12v la carga de flote es de 13,8v 
asi que una de 6v sera de  >>> 6,8 a 6,9v -

2 --  DEJA ese ci para otro dia.
la idea es que cargues esa bateria en forma continua, no necsitas un trigger que te la cargara hasta un punto ........y despues que ??? 
te la deja descargar ??? 

3 --  cargador:
para empezar vos .......no.
PARA EMPEZAR vamso a las baterias muertas tuyas:
medi cuanto cargaron, luego de un par de dias de carga, si la tension es correcta entonces >>> baterias malas, desde el principio.....y te aseguro que no es nada extraño.
si hasta me parece que es una forma de inundar de desperdicios toxicos el mundo .
sabias que hay en paises que pagan para que recibas desperdiciso toxicos ?? 
asi que en vez de pagar  se puede hacer esto:

fabrico baterias malas.
en su interior pongo plomo , un poco de contaminantes, acido de bateias reciclado que nadie quiere, lo empaqueto y encima me pagan por recibirlo.

en fin, dejo las paranoias.

4 --- 6v 4 amper hora.
dudo que la quieras cargar en 10 horas, lo haras en 20 o mas, y asi de paso el trafo que usas es chico, como el que viene en las luces de emergencia.
asi que hablamos de 200 mA como mucho.

hoy no ando con ganas de dibujar, pero fijate el esquema de un DZ que maneja un transistor NPN  con el emisor apuntando a la carga.

logras mantener la salida a la tension que queres y cumple perfecto .
pero *perfecto *


----------



## thenot (Ago 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> 2 cosas.
> 
> 1 -- fijate que hoy dia las baterias de este tipo son muy malas, podes encontrar baterias de estas que te ls venden como nuevos y nada que ver.
> una bateria de 12v la carga de flote es de 13,8v
> asi que una de 6v sera de  >>> 6,8 a 6,9v -


Las baterías donde las compro tienen venta y vienen buenas, usa de las mismas para balanzas electrónicas y con estas ningún problema, hace poco probe como estaban de carga ya que se fue la luz... estuvieron 3 dias prendidas por 14 horas diarias y las cambie hace ya mas de 2 años, así que problema de baterías malas no es, el problema es con las luces de emergencia, tengo 2 y ambas tienen unos circuitos mas piñuflas de con suerte de pulgada por pulgada e incluye el inversor para la lampara.. Las balanzas que son de las mejores tienen su buen circuito (aunque no lo e estudiado) para la carga de las baterías.. si hacen algo con tantos componentes supongo sera por que hacen la cargas bien .. y respaldo de ello es el tiempo que han durado sus baterías, que son las mismas que les pongo a las luces de emergencia y que no duran mas de 2 meses (2 equipos de distintas marcas y era lo mejor que se encontraba cuando los compre).



fernandob dijo:


> 2 --  DEJA ese ci para otro dia.
> la idea es que cargues esa bateria en forma continua, no necsitas un trigger que te la cargara hasta un punto ........y despues que ???
> te la deja descargar ???



Por lo que se, las baterías tienen un "rango de voltaje" del cual es bueno que no bajen y uno que tampoco suba (rangos o valores que estoy buscando). Si las luces de emergencia que tienen una simple resistencia y un diodo para la carga continua de la batería y la otra un Dz, un transistor y unas resistencias, mata las baterias, pienso que hay algo mal en ello o no?. Y si en vez de estarla cargando todo el rato, no la cargas hasta que alcance su "voltaje max." se desconecte y vuelva a conectarse (cargarse) cuando alcance el "voltaje mínimo"?? Supongo que es mejor que darle corriente too el día, todos los días si la batería esta cargada. Tiempo atrás había estado leyendo sobre las baterías y leí que eso era lo adecuado (y supongo eso hace la circuiteria que tienen para cargar las balanzas) y también leí sobre los "mínimos y máximos" lo malo es que ahora no pillo esa información. En ese tiempo no me dedique a hacer el ci por que me quedaba grande, y estos días pensando y gracias a algunas cosas que estudie de la internet se me ocurrió como hacerlo... Tenia siempre en la mente este proyecto ya que se usan harto las luces o quizás no tanto, pero son muy necesarias ya que son de un local comercial familiar. 



fernandob dijo:


> 3 --  cargador:
> para empezar vos .......no.
> PARA EMPEZAR vamso a las baterias muertas tuyas:
> medi cuanto cargaron, luego de un par de dias de carga, si la tension es correcta entonces >>> baterias malas, desde el principio.....y te aseguro que no es nada extraño.
> ...



Como dije el problema no son las baterías, sino es circuito de carga de las lamparas de emergencias.


fernandob dijo:


> 4 --- 6v 4 amper hora.
> dudo que la quieras cargar en 10 horas, lo haras en 20 o mas, y asi de paso el trafo que usas es chico, como el que viene en las luces de emergencia.
> asi que hablamos de 200 mA como mucho.
> 
> ...


Te entiendo ese esta lleno en internet con circuitos como esos, pero no dejan de ser distinto al que tiene la lampara de emergencia y así me mata las baterías.
Y una cosa no entiendo de muchos circuitos que andan por la internet y de la misma lampara de emergencia... por que se preocupan solo de el amperaje con el que cargan la batería y no del voltaje de este? O estoy hablando disparates?
Ejemplo (como este varios..):





Y a todo esto... no fueron na 2 cosas, sino que 4 jajajajjaj

Saludos!

PD: no es por contradecirte y creerme mejor que ti por lo que dices, yo soy un aprendiz en la electrónica y nunca seré mas que un aprendiz, y a ti por lo visto no el foro aprendiz no eres, solo refuto lo que dices con lo que aprendí, leí durante un tiempo atrás. Si estoy mal, perdón, pero es lo mas común equivocarse cuando eres autodidacta, si estoy en error y me lo das a demostrar lo asumo, como digo soy solo un aprendiz.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2012)

lo que dije es como es.
busca, pero no solo busca.
ARMALO Y PROBALO Y TRATA DE APRENDER Y ENTENDER.


hace lo que te dije , lee y ENTENDE vasa ver que el circuito que te dije si se ocupa de la tension.

si tu idea es buscar circuitos que funcionen  para mi termino la charla.



thenot dijo:


> , hace poco probe como estaban de carga ya que se fue la luz... estuvieron 3 dias prendidas por 14 horas diarias y las cambie hace ya mas de 2 años,.



de  que capacidad son esas baterias y que luz manejan ?? leds ??


----------



## walejandro2009 (Ago 18, 2012)

Fernando: disculpa aceptada!!! y entiendo tu postura, por mi trabajo ( me dedico a fotocopiadoras e impresoras laser, reparación, alquiler venta y servicio tecnico) estoy muy acostumbrado a lo que mencionas (la mentira), por eso digo que te entiendo... sabés las veces que me comí una maquina para reparar, que no funcionaba directamente, y que el cliente me decía, que el unico problema era ése, hacer un presupuesto y luego al solucionar el problema principal, aparecieron 4 o 5 problemas más??? incluso algunos de electronica, raros, como valores de memoria que se resetean y similares... y al hablar con el cliente, y decirle lo que pasa (y que por lo tanto esos problemas no estaban en el presupuesto original) el cliente discutirme y decir que andaba perfecto??? o, mas cercano a lo que vos comentás, escuchar de supuestos "tecnicos" que el trabajo había quedado perfecto... y luego ir a revisar el equipo, y encontrar un desastre...  lamentablemente la falta de seriedad está a la orden del día...

Thenot: me parece que la mejor solución para tu problema es un LM317 (que lo sugirió el usuario dosmetros casi al principio de este post) si es que el circuito original es un desastre. En mi caso, debo reconocer que Fernando tiene razón, por las ultimas pruebas ya con 48 hs seguidas la bateria alcanzó los 6.98 volts y por tanto es cuestión de tiempo para que llegue al valor de vacío que tiene el circuito. Ya conseguí unos zener para hacer el reemplazo y ver como se comporta, pero si no logro lo que quiero optaré por el LM317. En cuanto a los valores de ajuste, te puedo confirmar con seguridad ya una de las baterias que tengo los trae impresos... te los enumero:

bateria 6v 4Ah

maxima corriente inicial de carga: 1,25 amperes ( acá habria que limitar de alguna forma la corriente, estimo con una resistencia en serie? yo probaria directamente con el LM317 con el circuito de aplicacíon)

tensiones para carga continua: 6,75 a 6.90 volts (es el dato que querías, no? con ajustar la salida del LM 317  a 6,90 en vacío ya estarías)

tension para carga temporaria: 7,50 volts.


Espero que te sirva!!!!

Ahora voy a probar lo de cambiar el zener, y veremos si logro que la tensión en vacío sea la maxima especificada para carga continua... 

igualmente voy a subir fotos, porque el circuito de carga me parece bien diseñado salvo por la falla que tengo de la sobretensión hacia la batería.

Saludos!!!


----------



## thenot (Ago 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> lo que dije es como es.
> busca, pero no solo busca.
> ARMALO Y PROBALO Y TRATA DE APRENDER Y ENTENDER.
> 
> ...


Lo que me dices si te entiendo y se como trabaja, lo que preguntaba, planteaba al ultimo es una observación que hice a varios circuitos donde como digo no se preocupan en nada de la tensión. No del del que me dices tu, sino de lo que se encuentra en internet.

Y por lo ultimo son balanzas electrónicas, usan led y tienen 1 solo visor pequeño.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2012)

enla red encontras de todo .
es tan .............mezcla de porqueria que al final pierde organizacion.

si no sabes, si no aceptas el dedicar tiempo y aprender en verdad esa magnitud de info  en la cual esta mezcaldo lo bueno, lo malo y lo feo hace que sea muy dificil identificarlo.

por lo que pones el consumo es muy bajo .

y el esquema que pusiste, seguro no tiene limitacion de tension.
tenes que ponerte con el LM nomas o el NPN y el Dz .

un saludo y suerte


----------



## walejandro2009 (Ago 19, 2012)

yo estoy luchando con los zener... porque no conseguí del valor justo que precisaba.

de los resultados deduzco que el zener que saqué, estaba mal. En el encapsulado dice los 7,1 pero evidentemente no funciona, ya que puse dos de 3,6 en serie, que compré como lo más parecido que conseguí, pero logré  una salida en vacío de 6,49, insuficiente por encontrarse fuera de los rangos de tension requeridos.

saludos


----------



## thenot (Ago 20, 2012)

walejandro2009 dijo:


> Thenot: me parece que la mejor solución para tu problema es un LM317 (que lo sugirió el usuario dosmetros casi al principio de este post) si es que el circuito original es un desastre. En mi caso, debo reconocer que Fernando tiene razón, por las ultimas pruebas ya con 48 hs seguidas la bateria alcanzó los 6.98 volts y por tanto es cuestión de tiempo para que llegue al valor de vacío que tiene el circuito. Ya conseguí unos zener para hacer el reemplazo y ver como se comporta, pero si no logro lo que quiero optaré por el LM317. En cuanto a los valores de ajuste, te puedo confirmar con seguridad ya una de las baterias que tengo los trae impresos... te los enumero:
> 
> bateria 6v 4Ah
> 
> ...



Sorry no había visto tu respuesta. Voy a probar lo que me dice el Fernando y lo del lm317, ya que creo tengo uno de esos dando vuelta por ahí, aunque habría que modificar el circuito ya que así como esta regula a 7.1V sino erro... Bueno voy a hacerme un tiempo para probarlo ya que ando medio atareado..

Y otra pregunta... es bueno que la batería se descargue por completo? o es preferible que esta no baje de cierto voltaje/ampere? 

Saludos!


----------



## walejandro2009 (Ago 20, 2012)

Bueno, les comento que ya logré que la tensión estuviera justo donde quería, en los dos circuitos me quedó en vacio en 7.00 volts, con la bateria colocada jamás pasa de 6,95 por lo que lo considero un éxito. y dijo éxito porque me costó un egg lograr el valor de tensión de salida, tuve que terminar reemplazando los zener originales (fallados ambos, tenías razon Fernando!!!) por un zener de 3,6 en serie con otro de 2,7 más dos diodos 1n4007 en serie para lograr 1,4 volts más... ya que el problema es que no conseguía un zener del valor que se requería. 

Ahora veremos la duración de las baterias nuevas... en cuanto a las viejas, algo notable (que no sé si ya es para el post de recuperación de baterias de gel).

Ambas baterias tenían 6.3 volts pero inútiles, ya que al conectar cualquier consumo se iban a cero y no respondían. Abrí la tapa y luego saqué los tapones... para encontrarme con las placas en el interior de los vasos totalmente blancos. Conste que las baterias tenían máximo dos meses de compradas.

Acá viene lo interesante: una, intenté recuperarla con el recuperador de baterías, a la segunda, simplemente le puse agua destilada. La primera, no hubo caso, no bajaba la resistencia interna, y para que circule corriente tenía que pasarle tension de 9volts y donde bajaba a 7,5 que era lo maximo especificado por el fabricante, la corriente entraba a bajar cada vez más hasta hacerse insignificante al cabo de 15 minutos. Saqué el recuperador de baterias por el método de dar vuelta la bateria y aplicar carga para que escupa el liquido... y lo reemplacé por agua destilada. Santo remedio, ahora empezó a reaccionar como corresponde pero a 7,50 volts pasan 400 ma aproximadamente.
La otra, ni bien la conecté con la fuente regulable de continua, arranqué en un valor para "despertarla" igual a la de la anterior, pero con la diferencia de que casi al toque empezó a circular corriente importante  (más de dos amperes) por lo que empecé a bajar la tensión hasta llegar a 7,50 y ahora circulan con esa tensión unos 800 ma (lo maximo segun el fabricante para carga inicial es de 1,25 amperes).

LA CONCLUSIÓN QUE SACO ES QUE SI SABEMOS QUE UNA BATERIA DE GEL FUE CARGADA A EXCESIVA TENSIÓN SE LE HA EVAPORADO EL AGUA, Y POR TANTO ES ESTO LO QUE LE FALTA Y NO EL ACIDO SULFURICO. Repito, no es para discutir, es una conclusión obvia de la experiencia...

Y ahora, una pregunta... si una bateria totalmente cargada tiene acido sulfúrico + plomo, y una descargada, agua + sulfato de plomo... el vaciado del liquido que agregamos ¿ no corresponde hacerlo con la bateria de gel totalmente descargada, para luego ponerle los tapones y la tapa y trabar todo para que no se abra? porque si analizamos la reacción quimica, es como obvio que si la vaciamos estando plenamente cargada vamos a perder parte de los elementos que la forman por integrar el acido sulfurico... en cambio con la bateria cargada, no, porque teoricamente sería casi todo agua e incluso la que inevitablemente nos queda en el interior serìa lo residual necesario para que funcione como sistema sellado...


----------

